# Attansic L2 100Mbit support (mobo Asus P5GC-MX) [SOLVED]

## xavier10

Hello,

The mobo of my desktop died even though it is only two months old (Asus P5K). As a temporary replacement, I did get an Asus P5GC-MX for cheap.

Now, the problem is that I get no eth0 or eth1 interface. Ifconfig detects only lo. I did load the (experimental) atl1 module (kernel is 2.6.22-r5).

Has anyone came across the same issue with that hardware ?

Thanks.Last edited by xavier10 on Wed Nov 28, 2007 11:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xavier10

I just wanted to add a wierd remark: when I do ifconfig -a, I get two new links called "eql" and "sit0" (i had never seen these before).

----------

## xavier10

I found a directory with sources for linux drivers on the mobo CD, and it compiled fine as an extra module.   :Smile: 

This is really the first time in my life that I see a working linux driver supplied together with a piece of hardware. Actually, I was just searching the CD for a Windows driver, so as to do an ndiswrapper instal, when I came across a "linux" directory.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Hola, tengo diferentes problemas con la misma placa (ASUS P5GC-MX)... la cuestion es que no consigo que arranque el kernel, parece que ti si... me podiras pasar tu archivo  .conf (no genkernel) 

gracias    

Hello, I have different problems with the same motheboard (ASUS P5GC-MX)... the question is, that my dont boot kernel, I think that they are the sata controllers... 

can your put the file .conf  (not genkernel)

thanks and sorry for my English  :Wink: 

----------

## ery

Dear xavier10

Would you please let me know how you compile the Attansic L2 100 mbps driver on your Asus desktop.

I got error when compiling the driver, as follows :

src # make install

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/source O=/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/build SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.o

In file included from /var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c:1:

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at.h:69:5: warning: "DBG" is not defined

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c:104: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c: In function 'at_init_module':

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c:130: error: implicit declaration of function 'pci_module_init'

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c:327:53: error: macro "INIT_WORK" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c: In function 'at_probe':

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c:326: error: 'INIT_WORK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c:326: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c:326: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c:330:51: error: macro "INIT_WORK" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c:333:53: error: macro "INIT_WORK" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c: In function 'at_notify_reboot':

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c:401: warning: 'pci_find_device' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:480)

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c: In function 'at_up':

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c:816: warning: 'deprecated_irq_flag' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/interrupt.h:64)

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c:816: warning: 'deprecated_irq_flag' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/interrupt.h:64)

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c:817: warning: passing argument 2 of 'request_irq' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c: In function 'at_vlan_rx_kill_vid':

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c:1102: error: 'struct vlan_group' has no member named 'vlan_devices'

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c: In function 'at_restore_vlan':

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c:1120: error: 'struct vlan_group' has no member named 'vlan_devices'

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c: In function 'at_intr_rx':

/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.c:1804: error: implicit declaration of function 'eth_copy_and_sum'

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src/at_main.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/driver/AtL2Linux_v0.2.40.0/src] Error 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3'

make: *** [default] Error 2

src #

Thank you in advance

Best Regards

----------

## Ice_Berg_

Has anyone solved this problem?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *xavier10 wrote:*   

> I found a directory with sources for linux drivers on the mobo CD, and it compiled fine as an extra module.  

 

Really? Would you kindly post the URL to this source, please?

Blessed be!

Pappy

EDIT: Realizing just how stupid that statement was.   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## AllenJB

This device sounds similar to the one found on the Asus Eee PC for which I created an ebuild for the atl2 driver

----------

## Ice_Berg_

Allen, maybe you can help me out a bit here.

I made a dir called /usr/local/portage/atl2

then I saved your ebuild as atl2.ebuild

added PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/atl2" to /etc/make.conf

but emerge does not see the ebuild or doesn't think it's valid, I'm not sure which.

Here is a sample of what happens

```

data atl2 # emerge atl2

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "atl2".

```

or

```

data atl2 # emerge /usr/local/portage/atl2/atl2.ebuild

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies \

!!! /usr/local/portage/atl2/atl2.ebuild is not in a valid portage tree hierarchy or does not exist

```

Just to make sure it does exist

```

data atl2 # ls -las /usr/local/portage/atl2/

total 12

4 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 May 14 16:07 .

4 drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 May 14 16:25 ..

4 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  462 May 14 16:01 atl2.ebuild

```

I've only used overlays from layment before and the directions on http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds say to do as I have done, I also added atl2 to the keywords with keyword * * but still the same results.

Thanks

----------

## prizident

You should follow this guide more carefully, you have wrong directory structure in /usr/local/portage

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds#Download_the_Ebuild

----------

## Ice_Berg_

 *prizident wrote:*   

> You should follow this guide more carefully, you have wrong directory structure in /usr/local/portage
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds#Download_the_Ebuild

 

Actually there is no defined directory strucure for /usr/local/ports as long as you have the directory leading to the ebuild in your PORTDIR_OVERLAY. Unlike with the actual portage tree it's not traversed in the same manner it relies on that variable and looks for .ebuild files.

There is no category for kernel network drivers like there is wireless drivers.

----------

## AllenJB

Overlays ARE required to have the same structure as the main portage tree. ie. /path/to/overlay/<category>/<packagename>/<packagename>-<version>.ebuild

Portage parses overlays and the main tree in exactly the same way.

In this case you'll want PORTDIR_OVERLAY to contain /usr/local/portage

Inside /usr/local/portage you'll need to create a category (I tend to use existing category names. Inventing your own can be done but isn't as simple as just creating a directory). In this case I'd probably create 'sys-kernel'.

Inside of /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel you need to create the package directory - in this case 'atl2'.

You can now put the ebuild inside the package directory you just created.

So in summary you'll now have, for example: /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/atl2/atl2-2.0.4.ebuild

----------

## Ice_Berg_

Ok, that seems to work, but how do I get around this:

- sys-kernel/atl2-2.0.4 (masked by: corruption)

adding it to the /etc/portage/package.unmask does not help.

Thanks

----------

## prizident

ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/atl2/atl2-2.0.4.ebuild manifest

----------

